# NB Report



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

Went there last night. What a scene!! It was so crowded you have no room to breathe. On the front of the pier, the poles were no farther than 1 foot apart and I'm not exagerrating!! The folks on the right corner were even more packed. Two guys lost keeper stripers on the right side and believe me, they had no chance bringing them in as the crowd surrounded them and they had no room to pull them in, also they got crossed so bad, it was impossible. Man, were they mad, I thought a hockey game will break out. Anyway, the bites started at 7:00 pm and the croakers were hitting like mad. I quit at 9:30 pm with 12 Croakers while the folks on the right corner were hauling one after another. Word of friendly advice for novices: STAY AWAY from there!!


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Never been there - and now I don't want to go there! At least Matapeake is decent after opening day.


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

The sad part about it is, it's HOT, HOT, HOT....


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

The trick to NBP is go there when the weather is bad. All the fair weather fishermen will stay home and you have the place to yourself.


----------



## Hunts_man (Mar 6, 2003)

Sometimes that'll back fire on ya. It's suppose to a little rough tonight, but I'll bet that pier will be loaded of the chart. I may try after I get off @ 5, but I'll get there around 6:30. I hope some of the regulars are there so I'll have a spot. I'll fill you in on the outcome and that's if I don't head out to Metapeake.


----------



## WarMachine (Mar 7, 2003)

Hey Guys..

I was at NB Pier last night and i had to wait almost an hour and a half for a spot to open up. It was so many people there that i wanted to turn around and go somewhere else. I saw some things that i thought was just not right. people were filling their coolers with fish. Once filled they were taking them to their cars and dumping them and returning. When it gets like that the game warden should be out to enforce the limits set for certain fish. There were some older women there who waited almost 2hrs to fish.I see alot of people trying to catch so many fish its ridiculous. What i saw last night was part of the reason the Moratorium was set for Rock Fish. People over fishing certain species makes the DNR to put special regulations on fishing. I just think some people should show a little more courtesy to other fisherman when you get your fill of fish. Dont get greedy...

Just my thoughts


MC


----------



## FlounderFinder (Apr 7, 2003)

The other thing I've noticed is that everyone seems to be having 4 or 5 rods out. Sometimes they will have rods on the other side of the pier...It is just rediculous...The sad thing is that it is a great spot in terms of location and number of fish you can catch, but I just refuse to go there anymore. No matter how tight you keep your lines you are still going to get tangled...


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

If you goto NBP you will see the DNR up there on a regular basis. They come up the side carwalks of the dock and are on you before you know it. They do not fool around once they get you, this is a good thing. I've seen more than one person taken off that pier in cuffs.

The thing with NBP is that it's a great fishin hole close to town, it's going to be crowded. If you see someone doing something wrong tell them about it, don't just sit there and wine about it. Allot of the time you'll find they just don't know any better.

If someone is breaking the law, call DNR! Protect your right to fish. You can bet if I'm out there and some @sshole is screwing things up I'll do something about it! 

There are allot of good people at NBP if you go there and get to know them. Look at it like this, don't exspect to goto the park on a nice sunny day and find the best picnick table and BBQ pitt open because you won't. 

However if we all learn to fish together,we'll all get a slice of pie and keep the park open, not get it closed down. The fact is if you want to catch fish NBP is that sunny park...Tightlines, Hat80


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

My personal experience at North Beach is keep it cool. I have seen quite a few blow ups there. There is a small crowd there who thinks it is above the law. The regulars there who are local are a very friendly bunch. Just go hang out there a couple of nights in a row and you'll be able to distinguish the local folks who are nice.


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

Complaints have already been made about the regulations being broken..Especially the catching of double and triple limits..There was a young gent that walked to his car and a dnr man was waiting..Come to find out he had over his limit of croakers and a couple of small rock fish in his cooler..
I talked to one of the agents and they will come to the pier if called and the number is posted at the pier.
The other thing is a lot of the people still do not have licenses.
I am going down tomorrow but i will be there around 3 or 3:30 p.m. and when the crowd shows then I will be home..


----------



## WarMachine (Mar 7, 2003)

hello guys,

Me and my pops were down at NB yesterday from 2pm tp 11pm. It wasn't as bad as thursday. We left with 21 horse croakers. The fish started biting around 7:15 and then it was on. As soon as the fish started biting this guy on the right corner caught a 28" striper. A guy on the left corner lost one right as it got to the pier. Some drunk guy came down to the pier and tried to pick a fight with someone. Other than that, everyone had a great time fishing.


MC

" Remember, The further you cast the longer it takes to pull the big ones in"


----------



## Morrocco Mole (Apr 8, 2003)

Is this in the Lower part on the Bay? i have never heard of this place before. I can say however I do not want to fish there. I have a major problem with folks taken 2 and 3 limits on the same day.


----------



## Green Cart (May 14, 2002)

Look in Hot Spots under On the water title on pier and surf home page. You can find North Beach and others there.


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

At 4:30 this afternoon I counted 27 people and 48 rods in the water. I am going down tomorrow around 2:00 and will fish til the crowd starts coming in. Then I will come home and go down the next day..
The people there are trying to control the pier. They were checking licenses and coolers today. Two guys had 7 rods out and they were told to leave the pier..No second chanches just leave..Some didn't have a license and were told to leave..
I enjoy just going down and watching the show..This year I am going to get some pictures because some of the goings on is like wataching a B movie..


----------



## Hunts_man (Mar 6, 2003)

Yeah JC's right. I got there around 10pm last night and the pier was loaded w/ folks and rods all over the place. The usual people w/ the over limit of rods in that right corner. It was kinda slow, but a few people were catching here and there. What amazes me is just because the current is going one way, wind was up and water was pretty choppy, they feel they have to case w/t the tide. I GUESS SINCE THEY DON'T HAVE TRIANGLE SINKERS... LOL. Everyone from the middle was casting towards the left corner w/ no rods out center. As the evening, or shall I say morning, progressed the wind and water calmed somewhat and people started casting out straight.. and low and behold they started catching fish. Will they learn from the experience? Probably not. 

Anyways, DNR showed up around 1:30am or so and started checking licenses. One lady said she had hers in the car and bounced but she came back later, so she may have brought it back and showed them. Two Asian guys were on the left side, one w/ and one w/o a license. So they told the DNR guy by us, that one was only fishing. I didn't see the other guy fishing, but that's not to say he wasn't. Then he moved in to the center, where this idiot decided to keep an undersized Rockfish. I don't I need to go any further with that one. So, escorted off the pier he and his buddy went. The DNR patrolman came back and was giving the Asian guys a warning, all of them left, but when they came back they packed up their stuff and was outt there. 

I'm so glad those guys came out, they truly help out w/ the noise has gotten back and people are drinking like the fish in the water. LOL, I guess that's my discertation for the day. Hope to see some of you guys around one day.


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Hunts_man, I am glad that the DNR are 
hitting NB also. Overall a very good report. Just one comment, why do you feel the need to mention that there were two "asian" men who may or may not have been doing wrong? You spoke of several different people on the pier, yet you did not feel the need to mention what their race was. Just an observation. Nothing more. Please keep the fine reports coming. Thanks.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

I'm gonna risk offending someone and make state an observation I have made. 
When I see people keeping udersized fish, more often than not they are foreigners. Maybe its a cultural difference, maybe a lack of understanding of the law, I don't know.


----------



## Hunts_man (Mar 6, 2003)

Well Talapia sorry for leaving everyone out. Was just making an observation, but let me clarify. I mention the "Asian" gentlemen due to the fact the Officer asked me directly did I see one of them fishing and he didn't have a license. Now, to let you know the different ethnicities that were involved in the Officers jurisdictional duties: Let's see, there were the two "African-American" gentlemen that left the pier w/ the illegal Strippers...ooops Stripers...lol and there was one "Caucasion" gentleman sip'n out of his mug... Not noticed... lol and finally one "African-Amerian lady that left her license at home, but as I stated in the previous, she returned and assisted her friend in packing up since they were in the process of leaving. Now, hopefully this helps your feeling of my "RACIAL" indiffernce insinuated in my previous posting. So, don't take offence. Now if I were speaking of them in a derrogative manner, then speak out, but I was, at that time, just typing in an instance. 

Have a good one...


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

Talapia,
I understand your point. I know Hunts_Man pretty good, he's pretty cool and I know he's not, uh, we'll you know what I mean. I'm asian myself and he and I have a heck of a good time when we hit the same pier. Anyway back to the fishing. Went there last night, it was slower than normal. Was there from 7:00-10:00 pm, did'nt catch my first one till 8:45 (also my 1st hit). Left with 11 nice size Croakers. The left and right corners were unusually slow.


----------



## Hunts_man (Mar 6, 2003)

Correction to previous post "Now if I were speaking of them in a derrogative manner, then speak out, but I WASN'T, at that time, just typing in an instance."

Thanks P, for the back-up. When do you plan on hit'n the Peake again? I may head up Friday and maybe Bushwood early early Saturday. May take the Mrs' and rent a boat if she can get out of the bed... lol.


----------



## WarMachine (Mar 7, 2003)

hey guys,


Im heading to NB tonight to see whats happening. Feel free to join me down there if you like. I will update you guys on how I do. Until then.


MC


" Remember, the further you cast the longer it takes to bring the big ones in."


----------



## FISHIN ROD (Feb 12, 2003)

hey I'm hurt. I'm hispanic and you left us out  just kidding. wow that place sounds like a nightmare. thanks for the report


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

Hey B,
Don't know about the peake, maybe next Thurs nite. I'll be out there somewhere Thurs nite. On Sat most likely at the Point by the Jetty.


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Hunts_man, please do not take my comment the
wrong way, I was not trying to imply anything, I have met a lot of people from pierandsurf and they have all been great.
As I am sure that you are also. Heck we 
have probably met and shot the breeze while fishing! I guess one of my pet peeves is putting fisherman into different categories other than just "fisherman" or "non-fisherman" i.e. those who do not follow the ethics, rules, regulations, and courtiesies that are a part of our hobby. Any other categories that we use just do not add any value. Honest conversations are always good as long as they are well intentioned. Hope to see you some time and catch some fish together.


----------



## Hunts_man (Mar 6, 2003)

Point taken Talapia. 

Aiight P, 
I may be out at the Point early Saturday (SPSP) not PLSP. Haven't had a serious bang on my rods from one of those bohemeth stripers. I'm ready and wait'n. If that's the place I'll see ya there, but I'll only be there for a short though. I'll have the Mrs' with me and she has a meeting at 12. So, I'll probably drive her back home and head back...lol... Am I an addict or what.


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

Hey B,
Man, I thought I was bad!! I know the feelin. Met some dude on a pier one night and I told him on my fishing trips and he called me a "Fishing Maniac"!! Anyhoo, I may head to the peake tonight instead. BUt it's still a toss up between there and NB.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

As reported by Tylers Tackle Shop:
Robert Evans and daughter Verna with a 33 inch rockfish she caught off the North Beach pier on squid.









TTS Photos


Clyde Blake's Boating & Fishing


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

My GoodNess, are yu sure the fish is not holding her?


----------



## WarMachine (Mar 7, 2003)

Hey Hat80,

How much for a day of fishing on the bay??? Just inquiring thats all.


MC


"Remember,the further you cast the longer it takes to bring the big ones in."


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

Hey MC, Dream On is our personal boat, so she is not for charter. I just had femorol bypass surgery on March 24th and am out of commission right now. Thats why I finaly had the time to do a website. However I do takes folks out on trips when I have the boat on the Bay or offshore if they don't mind the drive. By the drive I mean sometimes shes in Va, Md, or Nc. I never ask for $$$ it's just a pitch in kinda thing and theres always room for one more. This kind of boat is ment to be shared with your friends. Shoot me a e-mail or sign my guestbook with some contact info and I'll keep you in mine as soon as I'm well and get going again. Because let me tell you my friend, this not being able to fish right now is driving me nucking futs...tightlines, Clyde








Clyde Blake's Boating & Fishing


----------

